# Showdown in Foxboro: Patriots vs Jets



## manifold (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't remember the last time there was this much at stake in a regular season game.  The winner is set up to grab the #1 seed in the AFC which includes a bye and home field throughout the playoffs.  The loser pretty much can't do any better than a 5 seed, with no bye and likely no home playoff games.

This game is HUGE!

Go Pats.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2010)

Will Brett Favre show us his junk?







Oh wait, he's on that other team now.


----------



## manifold (Nov 29, 2010)

Favre is a marvel.  The guy is 41 years old yet he doesn't look a day over 65.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 29, 2010)

manifold said:


> Favre is a marvel.  The guy is 41 years old yet he doesn't look a day over 65.



And he wears Wranglers!


----------



## manifold (Nov 29, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Favre is a marvel.  The guy is 41 years old yet he doesn't look a day over 65.
> ...




Yup, Wrangler open fly jeans.

Saturday Night Live - Brett Favre Wrangler Commercial - Video - NBC.com


----------



## hortysir (Nov 29, 2010)

Jets and Pats BOTH suck donkey dick

jus sayin'


----------



## manifold (Nov 29, 2010)

Seriously though, the Jets haven't exactly been winning pretty.  In fact, they've had to pull a rabbit out the hat in 3 of their last four wins.

Their luck ends next Monday.


----------



## hortysir (Nov 29, 2010)

manifold said:


> Seriously though, the Jets haven't exactly been winning pretty.  In fact, they've had to pull a rabbit out the hat in 3 of their last four wins.
> 
> Their luck ends next Monday.


Didn;t they put a hurtin' on the Pats early on though?
And how about the Pats losing to Cleveland(?) or was it Cinn......


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 29, 2010)

The Pats will NOT allow the Jets to beat them in Foxberry.  

Mark my English language prose!


----------



## masquerade (Nov 29, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Jets and Pats BOTH suck donkey dick
> 
> jus sayin'



I'm sorry you're so jealous hortysir!  *wink*


----------



## hortysir (Nov 29, 2010)

masquerade said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Jets and Pats BOTH suck donkey dick
> ...


That was a throwback to Mani for saying the same about my Fins


----------



## masquerade (Nov 29, 2010)

Phew!  ( wipes brow )
Home field advantage is always a good thing!  We ... and when I say we I mean the Patriots, are going to kick some Jet's ass!  I see us winning by 14. ( clasping hands, looking up and praying to God )  A highly anticipated game ... ignoring the spygate bullshit in the news right now.  Why the hell didn't I plan ahead and take Tuesday off from work?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 29, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Favre is a marvel.  The guy is 41 years old yet he doesn't look a day over 65.
> ...



Very old Wranglers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 29, 2010)

manifold said:


> Seriously though, the Jets haven't exactly been winning pretty.  In fact, they've had to pull a rabbit out the hat in 3 of their last four wins.
> 
> Their luck ends next Monday.



Yeah the jets havent been playing all that great and have been getting lucky which yeah Im afraid their luck will run out on them next week which sucks since I hate The Cheatriots.


----------



## hortysir (Nov 30, 2010)

It's one of those games that I wish both teams could lose


----------



## masquerade (Dec 1, 2010)

hortysir said:


> It's one of those games that I wish both teams could lose



Says YOU with your heart-lovin' boxers and socks pulled up over your calves!  Had I been behind you when you made that comment ....  



It's okay if Mark Sanchez is nervous.  He has every right to be going up against one of the best QBs in the NFL.   Brady is an intimidating force to be reckoned with and the Sanchez will feel his wrath!

*grin*


----------



## hortysir (Dec 1, 2010)

masquerade said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > It's one of those games that I wish both teams could lose
> ...


Care to bet avatars?
If NE loses you wear Jets for a week.
If the Jets lose, since I hate both, you choose who I wear.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 1, 2010)

hortysir said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Hmmmmmmm ... decisions, decisions.  The only time I change my avatar is for Halloween but I'm thinking I could make an exception.  Okay hortysir ... you're on!  I'll wear a Jets avi for a week if my Patriots lose.  And I choose for you to wear a Patriots avi for a week when those damn Jets lose!


----------



## hortysir (Dec 1, 2010)

If ya don;t wanna change avatar, we could do sigs


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 1, 2010)

Patriots. Not to sound like a NE dick rider, but I can't think of any other team in the league that has done as much with as little. Aside from Brady, Welker, and now Woodhead, the talent on the team is average. But they execute, and they've got killer coaching with a QB that's on point and throws to a receiving corps that doesn't make mistakes.

The Jets are pulling out these late games, but so as long as the Patriots play four full quarters they'll be fine. Game of the week, imo.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 1, 2010)

hortysir said:


> If ya don;t wanna change avatar, we could do sigs



No, it's alright.  I can live for a week with a Jet's avi even though I won't have to.  *wink*


----------



## hortysir (Dec 1, 2010)

Avis it is, then, suckerrrrrrr


----------



## zzzz (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I hate both. Hey I'm a Miami and Colts fan.  But the lesser of two evils is the Jets, so I have to root for them.  And they have 5 games left so this is not for home field yet. 

NE plays Chicago, GB, Buff and Miami

Jets play Miami, Pittsburgh, Chicago and Buffalo

Both can very easy lose 2 to 3 more games and fall out of the playoffs all together.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 3, 2010)

zzzz said:


> Well I hate both. Hey I'm a Miami and Colts fan.  But the lesser of two evils is the Jets, so I have to root for them.  And they have 5 games left so this is not for home field yet.
> 
> NE plays Chicago, GB, Buff and Miami
> 
> ...


Or the Patriots can win the remainder of their games, kick the damn Jets out and head on over to Dallas for the Superbowl.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 3, 2010)

masquerade said:


> Phew!  ( wipes brow )
> Home field advantage is always a good thing!  We ... and when I say we I mean the Patriots, are going to kick some Jet's ass!  I see us winning by 14. ( clasping hands, looking up and praying to God )  A highly anticipated game ... ignoring the spygate bullshit in the news right now.  Why the hell didn't I plan ahead and take Tuesday off from work?



There's a lot of sickness going around.  It might be in your neighborhood say, around next Monday night into Tuesday.  You might be ill on Tuesday morning and not able to make it in to work.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 5, 2010)

NE defense suspect as far as yards given up so far this season. I'll take the Jets despite their safety Leonhard breaking his leg in practice this week.
Not the only game of the week, the other is Steelers/Ravens.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 5, 2010)

Is stealing the other teams plays "winning ugly"? *


----------



## Trajan (Dec 5, 2010)

J.E.T.S....jets jets jets.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hortysir (Dec 5, 2010)

They'd be screwed if their team was spelled with more than 4 letters


----------



## masquerade (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright hortysir ... I have my Jets avatar all ready to go, should they pull off the win this evening.


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2010)

i think this dude beats plugs and uggs... 






J-E-T-S ... JETS! JETS! JETS!


----------



## manifold (Dec 6, 2010)

So Jilly likes the Dirty Sanchez.

whodathunkit!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 6, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Jets and Pats BOTH suck donkey dick
> 
> jus sayin'





Oh yeah clearly the Dolphins are the better team.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there a football game tonight?

EDIT:  Im south of boston people, you can't turn on the TV or radio without hearing about it.


----------



## manifold (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah, not shit PP.

Let's fucking play this thing already.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

masquerade said:


> Alright hortysir ... I have my Jets avatar all ready to go, should they pull off the win this evening.








I think it's neat how it shows exactly what tonight's score will be


----------



## masquerade (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Is there a football game tonight?
> 
> EDIT:  Im south of boston people, you can't turn on the TV or radio without hearing about it.



Nice to see you Plymco Pilgrim!
I heard they're closing down parts of route 1 starting around 2:00 this afternoon.  Traffic should be a joy!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

manifold said:


> yeah, not shit PP.
> 
> Let's fucking play this thing already.



From all the hype 2 weeks ago you would have thought this was last monday night's game, lol


----------



## masquerade (Dec 6, 2010)

hortysir said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > Alright hortysir ... I have my Jets avatar all ready to go, should they pull off the win this evening.
> ...



Damn I hope not.  I want a high scoring, edge-of-my-seat, jumping up and down screaming kinda game.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2010)

manifold said:


> I can't remember the last time there was this much at stake in a regular season game.  The winner is set up to grab the #1 seed in the AFC which includes a bye and home field throughout the playoffs.  The loser pretty much can't do any better than a 5 seed, with no bye and likely no home playoff games.
> 
> This game is HUGE!
> 
> Go Pats.


Last night's Steelers/Ravens game had the same importance.  God in His heaven is a happy God today!

We'll see either the Pats or the Jets in the playoffs.  One way or another, our seventh Super Bowl Parade will be in Pittsburgh come February.


----------



## manifold (Dec 6, 2010)

nosmo king said:


> one way or another, our seventh super bowl parade will be in pittsburgh come february.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 6, 2010)

manifold said:


> nosmo king said:
> 
> 
> > one way or another, our seventh super bowl parade will be in pittsburgh come february.


watch it happen!

As we chant around here in December and January~

I gotta feelin'!  Pixburgh's goin' to the Super Bowl!


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 6, 2010)

B. Kidd said:


> Not the only game of the week, the other is Steelers/Ravens.



That was a very good game. Flacco completely choked on that last pass, though. I loved how the crowd kept chanting "No means no" at Waffleburger.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Not the only game of the week, the other is Steelers/Ravens.
> ...


Flacco's coach had no business calling that pass play, though.
They had the game in the bag. They should have kept it on the ground.

Didya see Ben's nose???!!!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 6, 2010)

So far Jets kickers are shanktastic!


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 6, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



I disagree. Pittsburgh put 8 in the box, and they had been completely stuffing Baltimore's run game the entire quarter. If I remember right the Ravens were out of time outs, so they needed to get out of bounds anyways. And they had better odds of getting those two yards than kicking a long ass field goal into the wind. That receiver was open on the forward side of the marker and could've run out after the catch. Flacco just wiffed on that throw; the call was good but the execution wasn't.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

Down by 21 and Sanchez is afraid to pass the damned ball


----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the memories, Don.
You're missed


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 6, 2010)

I think now is the appropriate time to post this.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 6, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> I think now is the appropriate time to post this.



How about a little Dirty Sanchez?


----------



## Toro (Dec 6, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## elvis (Dec 6, 2010)

fuck, this is what my Bears get to look forward to on Sunday.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 6, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > nosmo king said:
> ...


um, not so much


----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

"Turn out the lights, the party's overrrrrr"


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 6, 2010)

I never thought that I'd say that Mark Sanchez reminds me of Peyton Manning...but Mark Sanchez reminds me of Peyton Manning.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

masquerade said:


> Alright hortysir ... I have my Jets avatar all ready to go, should they pull off the win this evening.


Okay, give it here.......


----------



## Valerie (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 6, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> watch it happen!
> 
> As we chant around here in December and January~
> 
> I gotta feelin'!  Pixburgh's goin' to the Super Bowl!



They'll have to buy tickets.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 6, 2010)

The Monday Night Massacre.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, my end of the bet is held.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 6, 2010)

Modbert said:


> The Monday Night Massacre.


and it aint over yet


----------



## Valerie (Dec 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > The Monday Night Massacre.
> ...





Unless they can get 6 touchdowns in 3 minutes...


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 6, 2010)

Valerie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...


i'm pulling the other way


i need about 17 more points to win in a fantasy football matchup LOL


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought the jets were good?


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 6, 2010)

Epic beatdown.


----------



## elvis (Dec 6, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Epic beatdown.



damnit.  just in time to go to Chicago.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I thought the jets were good?



The Jets are mediocre.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 6, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the jets were good?
> ...



Are you sure the just don't suck?


----------



## elvis (Dec 6, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the jets were good?
> ...



They should have let Namath play.  he couldn't have been any worse than Sanchez.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 6, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



They're better than the Colts.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 6, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


the colts game was a hell of a lot closer than that


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



The Colts game wasn't as close as the score was.


----------



## elvis (Dec 6, 2010)

any given sunday


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 6, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


well, given that the Jest have the 5th easiest schedule in the NFL this year
i dont think you can say that


----------



## masquerade (Dec 7, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Okay, my end of the bet is held.



You ROCK hortysir!

I'm not going to gloat.
I'm just going to wear this cheesy, proud WE WON smile on my face all day.



God bless football.


----------



## manifold (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy shit am I fuck'n hung over!


----------



## hortysir (Dec 7, 2010)

masquerade said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, my end of the bet is held.
> ...


All my fantasy teams did well though.
One had Green-Ellis, one had Wes Welker.
Thank God the team with Sanchez had a big enuff lead going in


----------



## manifold (Dec 7, 2010)

manifold said:


> When tonight the Pats hammer the Jets
> Rex Ryan will be filled with regrets
> for waiving Danny Woodhead
> he'll be heard to have said
> more curse words than one with tourettes.





Woodhead didn't get in the endzone, but 115 all purpose yards on 6 touches and a couple nice special teams plays ain't too shabby.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 7, 2010)

manifold said:


> Holy shit am I fuck'n hung over!





  <<  coffee


----------



## manifold (Dec 7, 2010)

Valerie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit am I fuck'n hung over!
> ...


----------



## manifold (Dec 7, 2010)

I was quite surprised by the results of the 5th Quarter poll question last night.

They asked:

What impressed you more?
A. Patriots Offense
B. Patriots Defense

Defense won 75% to 25%.  I guessed ahead of time that it would be the exact opposite.  And as impressive as the defense played, I was still more impressed with how the offense completely shredded arguably one of the 2 or 3 best defenses in the NFL.  When the offense scores 6 touchdowns and a field goal on 9 possessions against an elite defense, that's pretty damned impressive.  And let's face it, the Jet's offense is only slightly better than mediocre and once the Pats got up early they became one dimensional, which made it a bit easier to shut them down.


----------



## manifold (Dec 7, 2010)

Rex Ryan and the Jet's players were all saying the "right" things after the game, but you gotta wonder if this loss is going to linger and fuck with their confidence going forward.  I mean, they knew how important this game was and they got their asses frigg'n whipped from the word go.

Not to mention that in past years we've seen examples where the Patriots have exploited an elite unit (either shredding a great defense or shutting down a powerful offense) and established a blue-print for other teams to copy.  They still have games at Pittsburg and at Chicago.  And you know those teams are going to dissect the offensive game plan the Patriots unleashed last night and try to do the same.  Of course those teams don't have Tom Brady, but still, they don't have to win by 42 points.  One point will do.


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 7, 2010)

I kind of felt sorry for the Jets. It was like watching a special ed kid get beat up.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 7, 2010)

12/12:  New England @ Chicago
12/19:  Green Bay @ New England
12/26:  New England @ Buffalo
1/2:  Miami @ New England


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 7, 2010)

J! E! T! S!

Junk!  Junk!  Junk!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Dec 7, 2010)

elvis said:


> any given sunday



LOL you just reminded me of my favorite dirt bike movie On Any Sunday from 1971


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whjviUck9G0[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Dec 7, 2010)

btw: Was anyone else yelling at the shitty commentators when they completely dropped the fucking ball discussing Tate's touchdown and whether he was in bounds?

They were talking about the hand not counting, but if his wrist or forearm hit, yadda yadda yadda, which was all completely fucking irrelevent since his knee was down in bounds and that counts as two feet.  It pisses me off when these guys that are supposed to know the game miss such an obvious opportunity to educate the viewers.  I mean shit, even Rex Ryan knew it was a touchdown.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 7, 2010)

I got a little education from the officials on a 'leverage' penalty during the Colts / Cowboys game.  

Mike Pereira: NFL's Week 13 biggest referee rulings - NFL News | FOX Sports on MSN

I found this a little interesting.  Thought I'd share.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 7, 2010)

I didn't realize that leverage wasn;t allowed on an opponent.
Thought it was just on a team mate


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 7, 2010)

masquerade said:


> I got a little education from the officials on a 'leverage' penalty during the Colts / Cowboys game.
> 
> Mike Pereira: NFL's Week 13 biggest referee rulings - NFL News | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> I found this a little interesting.  Thought I'd share.




Same. I actually had no idea that was a rule, but it's easy to see why it is. And if I remember right that was the penalty that allowed the Cowboys another set of downs to get the TD, and set the the Colts up for the loss.

btw--nice avatar, horty.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 7, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > I got a little education from the officials on a 'leverage' penalty during the Colts / Cowboys game.
> ...


----------

